# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Британская разведка взломала сайт "Аль-Каиды"

## CyberWriter

На днях британская разведка опробовала в действии разработанные типы кибер-оружия, взломав веб-сайт исламской террористической организации "Аль-Каида", созданного для привлечения новых сил в джихад.

На первую страницу разведчики поместили вирус, который распостраняется по компьютерам посетителей, а на остальных был заменен контент. В частности, в одном из разделов веб-журнала была описана подробная инструкция о том, "как сделать бомбу на маминой кухне". Вместо этого хакеры поместили рецепты "лучших кексов Америки", взятых со страниц интернет – портала популярного телешоу.

Кроме того, были удалены статьи лидера группировки Осамы бен Ладена и его заместителя. А так же публикации на тему "Что ожидать от джихада".

Согласно источнику, в связи с появлением он-лайн версии террористического журнала, разведывательными органами США и Великобритании были запланированы такие кибер-операции. В ходе подготовительных работ для эффективной борьбы с врагами и террористами были созданы различные варианты кибер-оружия; в частности компьютерные вирусы и технологии. Предполагается, что на сей раз сработали агентства  MI6 и GCHQ.

Конечно, террористы могут восстановить работу сайта и продолжать привлекать новых последователей, но по всей видимости это не единственная атака и бомбардировка ресурса продолжается.


anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bolshoy kot

> вирус, который распостраняется по компьютерам посетителей


А вот в правильности и этичности этого могут быть сомнения...

----------


## holovtsintsi

> А вот в правильности и этичности этого могут быть сомнения...


Сомнений нет,ибо нормальные люди по таким сайтам не ходят.К ним правила етики непременимы.

----------


## ak_

Сомнения могут быть и в правильности перевода.

----------


## Aleksandr Fadeev

А смыла нет ломать эти сайты,они как грибы в нете растут..

----------

